# Coding help needed



## salyerdebra (Sep 9, 2009)

A patient came in with an infected ingrown fingernail.  The doctor cut off part of the nail (11730), incised and drained the pus infected area around the fingernail (26010 or 26011?) and also repaired the 3.0 cm wound through the nail (12032).  How do I code all this?  Are any of them bundled?  The patient returned several times for dressing change and suture removal.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 14, 2009)

*Can you post procedure note?*

Can you post the procedure note?  Always best to do so when you think you have multiple procedures. 

Have you considered 11750 vs 11730?

Repair of the surgical wound created to perform these procedures is included in the procedure.

Both the I&D and the nail avulsion (or excision of matrix for ingrown nail) have 10-day global periods. Removal of sutures would be included in routine post-op care. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

